# sliding dovetails on long boards



## Neanderthal (Mar 14, 2005)

I found this on another forum . when having to cut slideing dovetails on the ends of long boards this is one mans solultion link follows.
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=65598
new to me lol


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Neanderthal said:


> I found this on another forum . when having to cut slideing dovetails on the ends of long boards this is one mans solultion link follows.
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=65598
> new to me lol


If one didn't have a router table, that would be a solution...

but...

I accomplish the same thing, very easily, on a router table.

I have a project posted... something like "Wall Shelf w/ Sliding Dovetails" where the DT bit is in the table just after I made a few cuts with it...

Really very simple... use scrap to get fence adjusted just right... then let'er CUT!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Portable routing*

That was an interesting method of producing Dovetails with a portable router.
With a litle more thought sliding covetails can be made, again only with a portable router with the aid of the template guides


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

I just did sliding dovetails inside a dado so the seam looks neater. I was near the practical limit of using the table router with the boards on-end. I must say, that is much cooler than the typical edge guide! I like that wheel I take to be a cam to grab the other side of the board?

--John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How true is the saying "necessity is the mother of invention" That was one neat solution to a man's problem.
Tom, I know what you're sliding dovetails were for, but you're post doesn't make it clear, how about a shot of the finished article, which I believe has been duplicated by several of you're students.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"finished article" I know at one time Tom posted a picture(s) of a 4 leg corner TABLE that one of his students made but I checked his gallery and it's not listed.

Maybe Mark can tell us why.
-------------
Add on ,, I think I know why now,, Tom had to registry again and the data base didn't get updated with Tom's new pass word...and old gallery.. 

Maybe Mark can fix that....
--------------

One more ADD on FOUND IT

That is/was the case, it's still on the forum but not the way it should be.

http://www.routerforums.com/gallery.php?userid=578&pp=10&showthumbs=1

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4148-lets-begin-beginning.html

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...ates/4477-lets-begin-beginning-pict0021-w.jpg

Tom: if you read this ,use the link below in your Signature so others can find your old Gallery until Mark as time to fix the data base,,, 

http://www.routerforums.com/gallery.php?userid=578&pp=10&showthumbs=1

=========
For Mark ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/members/template-tom-578.html

http://www.routerforums.com/members/templatetom-12537.html


==========


=========


----------

